# clomid girls 2008 healthy challenge #1



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Ok girls, if we start this fresh one, it may boost us when it comes to the healthy eating approach

I cant get weight ticker to work for me so Im just gonna put total loss and weekly loss on the bottom of my threads



Weight to loose: 5 stone

Weight loss so far: 2lbs

Weight to go 4 stone 12lbs



Good luck girlies xx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

fab idea fi i need support as dp eats like a horse and does not put weight on!! (the lucky sod!!!)

healthy tea today but real health kick starts monday

wishing you lots of luck!!!!! i need all the luck in the world to stick to it!!!

L xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

just to say lotsa luck ladies with your weight loss in 2008

i aint no skinny chick so am going to be good from monday   i promise  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

I got so much to loose, but I gotta give it my all now, Im off the clomid but maybe this was the kick I needed to sort weight once and for all... got my DH doing it with me so that helps, and he watches everything I try to slip past my lips, and is on to all my manipulation techniques   So Im trying to think healthy eating rather than diet, as its change of life style isnt it... I think the word diet automatically makes us feel  restricted, well it does me anyhow   Gonna try going for a long walk with DH from next week every night, and if weathers bad we can do so many stair runs to compensate.... also gonna try to think by one stone at a time time, as opposed to all five, as it makes it more daunting....
Good luck Cleg, and Lou  

hefers"rnt"us lol


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

you are right Fi you cant look at it as a diet you have got to see it as a way of life, still treat yourself + its not about restrictions but more self control, just make sure your eating enough + not too little, this was my downfall before, then i was told i had to eat more + sure enough i lost the weight, just have to do it again now   not gonna stress meself out though theres enough worries in life without adding another, this is just gonna be a part of my everyday lifestyle  

xxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

yes i was told my herbalist that women make a life change when find out they are pg i just have to make it earlier in a hope to get pg so im trying to think on those lines also would be lovely to look a bit thinner my dp is gorgeous and feel like a slob!!!!! although he loves my boobs and bum which have grown with my gut!!!!

he loved healthy tea tonight we both enjoyed it so thats a good sign!!!

L xx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

fi just read you lost 4lb well done huni i dont think ive lost a pound yet but all actions go 2moz!!!

todays eatings = beans on toast (no butter) and roast chicken dinner ( mash and roast carrots   but yum  

tomorrow alpen breaki, ham salad and slim a soup for lunch, fruit, yogurt and low fat bar snacks and chicken tikka salad for tea!!!!


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Sounds good Lou, its so much better if your partner eats the same..

Ive generally been good, but have had a few little slip ups, just hoping theres still a bit of a loss since Thurs, I weigh at my friends tomoz,as I dont keep a scales due to past eating disorder.....only thing is these noristh'.... tablets say side effect is weight gain, hope not in my case lol..... hoping to get that first stone off by end of month .....    if doc lets me go on the met thurs that may help too... good luck hun, keep up the good work


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ok here goes 

Day 1 for me ... 

2 slices of toast with marmalade (no butter) 

Shapers wrap & Shapers crisps & diet coke 

Chicken stirfry 

Have got to work out my ww points but think I will have loads as such a fatty.. I know when I did it before I had a job eating all my points.. tried mackerel for the first time yesterday which has lutein in which is supposed to be very good for weight loss ..so going to try 2 portions of oily fish a week see if it works..

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah oily fish twice a week is also good for the heart, I used to love sardines on toast and nick everyones pilchards in tomato sauce at school who hated it... now i think theyre disgusting  
Good luck Cat, are you following it at home or are you with a ww class? Im gonna try it alone first and if I get into bother Ill maybe join a class.....

not been too bad today but not eating the best healthy food, I just couldnt stomach porridge this morning, so I had toast, then I had egg on toast again for dinner, not the best but beats stuffing my face, I guess... and grilled fishfingers, peas and healthy mash for tea    but I weighed at my friends earlier and have lost a further 3.5 pounds so Im not complaining... and really hoping that met will give me an extra kick start  

Good luck everyone xx



Weight to loose in total: 5 stone

Weight loss so far: 7.5lbs

Weight to go 4 stone 6.5lbs


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

good luck cat

i Love mackrel/sardines i can just eat it straight from the tin (what a gannit!!! LOL!)

ok heres me today:

breaki - toast - no butter (but i threw it back up  )

11zies! - alpen light bar

dinner - ham salad tea cakes and slim a soup

tea - chicken tikka, salad, pitta

NO BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Welldone Linlou on the no beer  

I had sheddies for breakie
Slim a soup and cracker thingies for lunch
Pie with potatoes and loadsa veg for dinner
Just about to eat an activia yogurt

Not too bad I suppose  

Ooo and I ain't gonna put myself under any pressure to lose a certain amount of weight, I am just gonna weigh myself once a week and any weightloss is my goal


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

your all doing better than me   i am just naughty + i know it but hey everyone is allowed a offish month   oh yes i have months not days  

keep it up ladies you'll be wasting away in no time  

xxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

well done shellbell!!!

cleg - happy naughty month!!

i am not weighing myself i tend to gauge it on my clothes (which are a tight squeeze right now!!) and am just aiming to be healthy and tone up beer is out mid week and lots of fruit and veg and hopefully it will improve things for ttc

good luck girls have a happy healthy day today!!!!!!!!

L xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I am not going to weigh myself either as I get too obsessive and down if I don't lose anything for a few days! plus I gave my scales away !! 

Ok had wierd breakfast this morning as overslept.. so Splendadips thai sweet chilli 2.5points and a shape yoghurt 2 

M&S Chicken sandwich 4 points (lemon chicken & mangetout salad sandwich) 
1 Strawberry 

Tea ..Not decided yet prob ww lasagne with veg ..will have to check the points at home later..

Trouble is I am not eating nearly enough points for what I am supposed to have so may see what happens after a week and if I don't lose then will try to eat up to my points..I am doing it on my own Fi cos I have done WW so many times and joined whilst on clomid but gave up as was not motivated and didn't lose anything the first wk and got really cross..but this time I will perservere!!
Cat x


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

im going it alone to just dont have the energy for slimming classes after a day at work i just want to get home!!

not weighing or counting points am being sensible and strict
today ive had

breaki - alpen and skimmed milk

dinner - mexican tuna salad

tea - im not too sure may have jacket pot and chilli (dp having a naughty tea and i am not failing in my 2nd day!!!!!)


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Well done to you all.

I would love to tone up too....
I have managed to cycle 10KM or 6.2 miles this evening.... heres to doing that 3 times a week...
Just wish I could get home earlier I think I would be more motivated. Tuesdays are fine as its my ppa afternoon.

Good luck to you all

L


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Had healthy ready meal from M&S for tea cos couldn't be bothered to cook from scratch and fruit.. not sure of points unless I find my second calculator as left it at work so will work it out tomorrow but will be well within my points.. still hungry tho ..but will get busy to keep my mind off it ! You have to be careful with the M&S diet meals tho cos some are quite high saturated fat .. so I went for the lowest ones, they are on 3 for 2 at the moment.. wouldn't normally buy my food from there otherwise cos too expensive!

Cat x


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

im stuffed i just fancied a potato with cottage cheese and pinapple?   anyway it was huge and yummy and im full up (naughty dp had deep fried garlic king prawns and chips!!!   )

done some sit ups and had a (short brisk) walk with the dog!

cleg im no good at point things! m&s what a treat its dear but good! what meal was it?

lam well done on bike ride thats really good but you have put my 50 sit ups to shame!!! Lol


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

50 sit ups is pretty fab hun .. well done 

It was lamb with veg, I expected it to be high in fat even though it was their healthy eating one but there is not a huge amount of lamb in it so thats probably why its not.. I do think a baked potato would have filled me up more ..might have one of those tomorrow ..I am babysitting tomorrow night so might take one with me and have it with cottage cheese..
Cat x


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

i quiet enjoy salads and jacket spuds and quiet a lot of healthy food i think once i get in the routine i will be quite a good girl but i do find that those meals are not filling enough so i tend to make my own but its hard work cooking after a hard day at work im allowing myself one take away a week but it will be chicken kebab in pitta thats the best i can do!!!

i got one of them ab rolly things to help with sit ups and my birthday is soon think i am going to get a little stepper machine i cant afford the gym!!!

L x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

do you girls have a Aldi near to you ??

they have some fab foods that are low in saturated fats (bad fats) + its quality stuff   anything from crisps to soups, cottage cheese, bacon bits which are good to spice up a salad, they have alot  

xxx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Here i am i found you 

Fi my dh diets with me and its so much easier than on ur own,its actually fun.


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Max, yes it helps big time, my downfall is that IM a really fussy eater and my DH eats everything, all the healthy stuff as well as the bad, me I dont like most salad and veg   and I force it down but I believe you have to eat what you can kinda enjoy to succeed

Anyhow girls Im afraid to say Ive let the side down today, and had a mc brekky..   so kick myself up **** again


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

dont be to hard on yourself   start again tommorow  

glad you got here max  

xxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

yay max you found us!!!  

me and dp eats almost anything thing ( literally!) but i dont enjoy healthy food as long a i can cut out the bad stuff ( well moderate its intake!) i think i can cope!!! if only the temptation wasnt there but im quite lucky i dont have a sweet tooth so chochi and biccies dont bother me.  dp eats lots of naughty stuff but im sticking to it and will look forward to a treat at the weekend and dp on home made lunches so is improving its got to be better than a full english every day!!!

fi - tut tut     only kidding hope you enjoyed it! ( silly question) ? yum yum mcbrekky....have any of you tried the new spicy quarter?

yes we have an aldi i did not know they did all different stuff i thought it was just basic stuff will have to go and have a look

L xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

aldi basic never, i tell you the food in there is fab, they have some really lovely stuff + as for things like their lemonade i wont drink any ohter + their big bottles of Juice, aldi isnt like netto it has its own brand stuff which is in a league of their own + contrary to what some may think its not cheapo stuff, dont get me wrong you can fill your trolley for half it would cost you at a bigger store but the quality is excellent so give it a whirl  

as for macdoogles i think the food is disgusting + would prefer a whopper any day    

xxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

i like mcds and whoppers - i lurve it all!!!!!!!!!!!  

yes i thought aldi was a bit like netto but my mum has had a few bits from there and said they were good and she always buys their lamb shanks. i will go there this week thanks for the tip xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Don't beat yourself up Fi hunny ..we all have bad days just start again tomorrow and take each day at a time .. I still have headache think it might be caffeine withdrawal after staying at my parents for 2 days lol ..they drink so much tea/coffee and I rarely drink any.. 

I can't wait to get my treadmill cos I can do a good 40 mins whilst watching the box or to some funky music.. but prob won't get it for a few wks..

I try and cook as much as I can but only have electric wok and microwave at the moment until my kitchen is done up.. I did a really good stirfry last night with lots of stirfry veg .. and I will have baked spud tomorrow ..just can't be bothered to cook elaborate meals just for me..its rather dull.  When I have my lovely cooker sorted out I will do more bulk cooking and will freeze it. 

Right off to bedski as tired out.. Happy Healthy Eating for tomorrow x
Cat


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ok here goes

Toast for breakfast with marmalade teaspoon on each ..no butter 

Roasted tomato risotto 

Baked potato with cottage cheese 

Cat x


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

and me ...

breaki - alpen light bar, muller light yogurt

lunch - prawn salad with boiled potatoes and muller light yogurt

tea - chilli and jacket spud

also going to my friends house tonight and taking the car so no alcohol again for me!!!!  and thats harder to give up than the junk food!! Lol

well done cat x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hhmm breakfast walnut cake, 1 point in ww world   then some digestives  

i'll burn them off at work  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ohhh only just seen this! 

can i join you?


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

aw Jo thought you knew it was here hunny ?? would have told you earlier course you can jump in, not that im much help  

how you been doing ?? staying away from the biccy tin ??

as for me we dont have a biccy tin, i hear you cry where you get the digestives from, hahaaaa im clever they are in the big boxes of crackers   

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

lol dont talk about biccys! im feeling bad today, had macaroni cheese for lunch as i was too lazy to make a smoothie   

i had lost 4lbs the other day but its gone up again so its annoying me. think the scales are broke!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

dont blame the scales   when you weigh yourself are the scales kept in the same place ?? they need to be left in one place so you know that they are as accurate as they can be + put them on a hard floor if you can, always get weighed at the same time, so set a date, + a time when you weigh yourself each week

right ladies why dont you all weigh yourself on the same date ?? then each week you can have a weigh day ??

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

they get kicked about my bedroom cleg lol... so it might be cos of that! 

shall we all choose a weigh in day?


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i think it would be a good idea, wait till everyone has seen + if they all want to vote on a day then go for it  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

I think theres nothing better than a Monday, but saying that Im a big fat failure again today... guess who went and gorged on mc bacon sandwich this morning, and not one...... but 2!!   thats my prob Im very self destructive... I felt so ashamed afterwards, Im letting DH down too as were supposed to be doing it together.. he doesnt even know yet, and MRs hypocrite sent him off to work with healthy stuff too !  

My frame of mind si bad at mo, but then Ive always got an excuse me  

Great your all doing well ladies, Ill try and be back with you tomoz , maybe if I get a top up of reassurance from doc tomorrow my mind will stop catastrophising for a while lol


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

hiya girls

I have had/going to have a bad day today  Started OK with cereal but then went to my mates and had a few choccies. All I can think about now is McD's or BK 

How about weigh in on a Fri ? That way I you can be naughty over the weekend and burn it off over the week


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Shelley, I dont even like all the burger stuff, Im just obsessed with the bacon roll, with a hash brown inside it and loads of salt.. its awful   and its the only thing I crave for, I can be good all rest of day.. Ive even looked up cals and one meal with a latte is a whopping 750 cals   and I brain wash myself into needing 2, but then I must admit I dont eat all day til tea time .. how awful is that


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

Say NO to the BK cravings! But then again, I was surprised to find that an M&S smoked salmon and cream cheese sandwich has about the same calorie content as a Big Mac. I switched from lattes to white Americanos, which I found I prefer and, obviously, have way less milk in them.

Something that really worked for me is weight training. 
It builds muscles which gobble up calories so you can pretty much eat as normal, as well as being really good for reducing injury and increasing bone density. It's also way less boring than going on the treadmill at the gym and it is something you can do at home.

I found this website really helpful when I started: http://www.stumptuous.com. It also has an essay on exercise during and before pregnancy, which might be of particular interest if you're on the 2ww:

http://www.stumptuous.com/cms/displayarticle.php?aid=73

I didn't need to lose any weight but my body fat percentage was fairly high for my size, and doing this brought it right down to the "athlete" level, which is pretty cool, considering I'm a lazy sod. I still have high(ish) cholesterol though, but I'm pretending I don't.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

yes girls i must agree that excersise plays a big part in your lifestyle, you also have to think do you just want to loose weight quick or do you want to be healthy ??

toning + a little cardio workouts are good, even a little walk + swimming is fab if you have the confidence to get into a cossie,

Mrs trellis we were atlking bout cholestarol today at work + apparently prawns are good source of lowereing it 

Friday is a good day so if you want to make that your clomid weigh day thats good 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Oooh thats good cos I love prawns..but my cholesterol is always ok so thats perhaps why .. 
cos I lurve a prawn or three

Well have to say I regret stopping taking the metformin cos starting on it again has given me all the lovely symptoms nausea, dodgy stomach and just generally feeling icky.. hope I lose some weight ..I can't weigh on a particular day unless I buy more scales although I guess if a week day I could go into Boots and stand on the No coach loads please scales  

I am quite stubborn and no Macdonalds will pass my lips .. the hardest thing I find is going round other peoples houses as if they serve up a high fat yummy offering I can never say no when its put in front of me..but hopefully as I am telling my friends that won't happen..and Mum and Dad started this week too so fingers crossed should be ok; I am supposed to be getting a bike my brother is working on the gears at the moment but then going to go bike riding .. start off on little journeys and build up my parents probably live about 4/5 miles away from here so it would be good to be able to bike there on a weekend when the roads are quieter..

It is deceiving you have to look at all the labels on things as there are often hidden calories/fat in dressings etc; there are some low ones though if you look that are tasty.. I am going to do a king prawn wrap tomorrow with lots of lettuce and sweet chilli sauce yum 

As far as exercise I will be happy when I have the treadmill; have my bike and I really fancy a punch bag     and when it is lighter in the mornings I will start early morning swimming again, hopefully I will have lost some flab by then to fit back into my cossie. 

Good luck girls take each day at a time if it goes wrong you are not a failure, start again the next day and give it your best shot   I have written myself little notes .. saying why I want to do it and saying YOU CAN DO IT     to remind myself that I have done it before and can do it again !

Cat x


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

gosh so much to catch up on!! did you pick a weigh day i dont have any scales i hate the things they never work for me either jo!!!!  but my mum has some old ones i could use!!!

i have been a good girl and ate as planned although feeling peckish now after reading about these macDs and dp just ate KFC infront of me!!! i think i should have sent him to the porch with it  

good luck for a healthy tommorrow!!!

L xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i think the girls are going with friday ?? correct me if i am wrong

as for weighing yourself you could do it somewhere else if you didnt want scales at home like boots or somewhere?? if not make sure that your mams owld scales are accurate, weigh something you know the weight of on them 1st, if you get me  

be good + will catch up tommorow 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Right overslept yet again turned the alarm off and can't even remember doing so .. so woke up too late for breakfast but brought a shape yoghurt to work and have eaten that.. lunch umm not sure going out with a friend so will just have to pick healthiest option! 

Tea .. probably the king prawn wrap I was going to make for lunch !! 

Cat x

P.s feel icky again due to met so don't really fancy food at all


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

nothing for me so far today as felt rubbish when i got up but really fancy pizza now! help!!!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

well i had some date + walnutslices for me breaky which are good + think i will have soup for me dinner then ww mean for tea

looking at what you ladies have been eating on a good day are you sure its enough ??

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

aparently my diet is the same as katie price does... 2 smoothies for brekkie and lunch then a normal meal for tea (although her meal will prob be raisins and a grape or summit... mines a proper meal lol)


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hope you all drinking plenty of water   Jo i will have a look for somewhere that can tell you how many calories you should have in you intake every day, there should be somewhere you can work it our for your individual height + weight

xxx


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

jo_robinson01 said:


> aparently my diet is the same as katie price does... 2 smoothies for brekkie and lunch then a normal meal for tea (although her meal will prob be raisins and a grape or summit... mines a proper meal lol)


Yes, but she crash diets for a living, is three feet tall and looks like a blow-up doll.

I think things like Slimfast, the kelloggs cereal diet and the Cambridge diet are great for getting you motivated at the start, but they aren't going to help you re-learn your eating habits, and keep the weight off once you've finished.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

mrs trellis you are right, these silly fad diets are really no good + then once you try to get back to normality + start eating real food   you ballon again, 

steady + slow is the way to go

like i said in a earlier post do you want to be skinny or healthy 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

skinny


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

be have you silly mare, we all want a nice slender body but you want to be healthy, not eating bog roll + spewing  

the slower the weight comes off + its at a stedy pace the more likely you are to keeping it off   c'mon missus chin up + away from the biccy tin  

xxx


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

jo_robinson01 said:


> skinny


Noooooo!!!!!

Being skinny isn't all its cracked up to be, which is easy to say, but it's true.

And remember that skinny celebrities are pressurised to be as thin as possible and have cooks and personal trainers to make sure they stay that way.

But anyway, if you do it slowly and sensibly, you can be slim *and* healthy. Also, isn't it true that a BMI below about 19.5 affects your fertility?


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I have had nasty met side effects all day .. had a lovely lunch but think it was in a rush to escape   so a lesson to be learnt if on Met do not stop taking it unless you are going to stay off it ..as the side effects when you start again are not nice   but hey maybe I will have lost lots of weight tomorrow..

I went to an Italian at lunch and had a lovely stew made with canelloni beans and lots of tomatoes and tiny bits of sausage, so should have been reasonably healthy.. 

Cleg I think I might not be using enough points .. I will see how this week has gone and if not will bring more bits to work as there is only so much I fancy eating in the evening.. its wierd isn't it but I remember this on ww before I ended up having to eat loads..cos we are so used to feeling guilty about eating ..but if eating the right food you can have a decent amount! and it feels so strange..

Right off homeski now .. 
Cat x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Cat yes i always feel like i am stuffing myself BUT its what i am supposed to be taking in + i know it works so will have to eat eat eat  

mrs trellis i think if your BMI is under 20 it is classed as unhelathy, all people are different thats why they say a BMI of 20-25 is healthy i think if you stick in this range you are good to go, being underweight + not having a healthy appetite can cause problems in fertility just as being overweight can you just have to find the healthy balance  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Just had chicken casserole for tea with chicken breast and veg .. will have wrap tomorrow instead.. right off to do some jobs.. 

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i had curry with naan bread.....   whoooops!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Jo where has your willpower gone ..naughty mischief maker you !


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

burn it off jo get some exercise done NOWWWWW   

xxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hi there i have been good again (gold star for me!!!   )

breaki - alpen light bar and muller light yogurt

lunch - chicken sandwich on brown teacake and half a tin of soup (approx 6.5g fat total)

tea - chicken fillet, steamed veg and new potatos and cheese sauce (made with skimmed milk)

and no alcohol - ive not touched a drop since sunday

nearly weekend!!!!!!!!! dont know if i can keep it up then!!! and will definitely be having a drink then!!!

L xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

linlou a treat at the weekend will be good for you  you have done well

right heres your star 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ok i did have a fruit smoothie for lunch... after a tiny jacket potato  

will try harder tomorrow i promise!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

when you are good i'll give you a  
cake is mean


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

ah cleg thank you so much im so chuffed i got a gold star.

i have worked so hard im really trying to do the best i can with the ivf becoming a reality

good luck to you all

L xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i need to pull my finger out too hunny, i am only waiting for A/F then we start for ICSI, my BMI is 33 at the moment + i am trying to get it down, i have put the bulk of weight on over the past year, with the big op last january i wasnt allowed to do anything for a while + was off work 3 months then 6 months of clomid then another op it has done me in weight wise, 2006 i was 3 stone lighter   cant believe it + i am gutted that i have got like this but have had the odds against me, still have got to loose this + there is only me that can  

we will get there just will take a little time  

Fi hope you have been ok today  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

How come I don't get a gold star


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

there you go

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

lunch - chicken sandwich on brown teacake and half a tin of soup (approx 6.5g fat total

Linlou just laughed my head off at this as it sounds like you had a chicken sandwich made with brown teacake    umm interesting idea tho  

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ahhh thanks hunny ..does it get taken away for me being bad on the other thread lol

Cat x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

no but from now on i will only give you a star on wiehg day, friday is the day you have all picked yeah ?? so tommorow it is then you can let your hair down over the weekend + have a treat + have time to get back into it through the week  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ooh sounds good I will weigh myself in Boots .. 
Cat x


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

cat it does read funny  

and well done on getting a star too

cleg i know its hard work i had over a month of work and did nothing and got real lazy and put 1/2 stone on when on clomid last time. im quite lucky my bmi is 23 but i want to keep it at that at the most id love to shift the extra weight but it does not come off too easily but when i start on my stepper should be easier i will have to work hard as if we need ivf it will be our only chance i need to make the most of it we would never be able to afford private treatment so its all systems go!!!

L xx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

oh sorry but i may have to weigh sunday as doing it at my mums   dont have scales or i may become obsessive!!!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

it will be our only go too linlou, we cant really afford to just pay private so this is it, i do have a good con who is abrupt but i think he can see that i have been up against it + they havent said anything about my gain, just hoping that it all goes smoothly + that the hosp wont say "no we wont let your TX go ahead" although i have been told i should be ok  

xxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

im sure you will be cleg lots of healthy living and   for us and may our dreams come true and all you other clomid chicks

L xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

6lbs ...6lbs ....6lbs off  

Cat x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

welldone  xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thank you hunny I am well chuffed   will weigh myself on those every week so at least it will be consistent .. 
Cat x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

yep its good to pik a set of scales that arent gonna move so you can get a accurate result everytime  

you have done really well  

xxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

cat or should i call you....girl wonder!!!!  
well done huni you have done great this week im sorry i dont know how to send gold stars (cleg is so clever!) but would send you lots if i could!!!!!

im having a day off a beer and a curry but had healthy lunch and breaki and been a good girl all week, back on the healthy stuff tomorrow!!!

L xx


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

Can i just aske girls if i can have your extra pounds please...am desperately trying to work in the opposite direction to you lot and failing miserably. Think i might start a post for lonely old me for "clomid girls needing some nutrition 2008 ".....


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

are you eating proper now hunny or you still sicky ??

xxx


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

I want to find a little smilie being sick but cant locate one! Still a sickly pig but not quite as bad as i was. Tiny bump...not putting any weight on and bubs needs some bulking out with is not proving very successful...typical isnt it...when you want to get fat you cant!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

what are your fancys ?? on another note the hosp are making sure you are getting all the vits you need arent they ?

xxx


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

No fancies at the mo..Boo Hiss. Having to force food in again. And the hosp told me to take a multi vit suplement but i cant get them down as they make me sick so they dont work!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

awww hunny   they must have something for you   silly isnt it, you need to eat to stay healthy + then you flipping cant + cant even force yourself that much  

Fi how are you managing hun?? hope you aint being to hard on yourself  

Cat i bet you are indulging yourself as you have been really good this week  

Jo have you been ok today ?

mrs trellis how be you doing

linlou you are on the beer so i know you are happy  

xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

OMG  I'm sure how I have done this but........

I HAVE LOST 7LB'S 

But I think I have put it all back on tonight cause just had pizza  
O well I had better get some exercise this weekend

Angelus ~ Can't they suggest some of those shake drinks to get some vits and protein into you, like they do for recovering patients


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

nope naughty as ever!!!! hahaha

erm had meatballs and spinach tortalenie (sp?) for tea and now on beer..... ooooops


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Look at me now !!

 +
*=*


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Fi man you gonna have me wetting meself   my my what a big girl ey  

shellebell well done  

i probably will let my hair down today as at a meet, well a ickle treat (or 10  ) wont hurt   

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Angelus ..I was going to suggest the same thing as Cleg those protein shake things you could sip those down and anything that you can keep down extra would be worth it so those sort of things are prob more concentrated goodness.. 

Well done Shellebelle that is great hunny       silver seven for you x

I have been good all weekend so far .. found out this afternoon that yet another friend is pregnant ..I felt ok saying congratulations but it felt a bit hollow and I wished it could be me ..but I am just a fatty who can't get pregnant    

Fi ..You don't look like that at all hunny   keep taking each day at a time and remember you can do it !! 

Cleg .. thanks for being our Fat Fighters leader lol  

Jo ..How are you doing hunny?

Linlou.. I think I will leave it a week before starting to wear my pants on the outside of my trousers if thats ok with you     oooh I fancy a curry .. better have another crab stick instead .. 

Good luck for next week everyone           

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

right i am going to really put my mind to it tomorrow so if i be naughty you have permission to sew my mouth shut so i cant eat! 

fi... thats me in that pic, didnt realise you was watching!  

well done to all those who have lost weight! fab effort girls x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thats the attitude hunny ..you can do it ..

[fly] GO JO ...GO JO [/fly]

Happy Sunday to you all I am off out for the day .. 

Oh yesterdays menu was

Toast & Marmalade no butter
Chicken salad 
Chicken Fajitas (no sour cream)

Cat x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Jo welldone hunny just remember you do still actually have to eat  

i have been good but was the north eastie meet yesterday + if i cant let me hair down with the girls thennnnn well   been good today too so hey ho its all good

keep it up ladies   

xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Cleg ~ You are keeping very   about the meet up, just how naughty was you   
Jo ~  Go Jo Go Jo  (does that cheerleading count as our excercise for today  )
Cat ~ Do you like chicken by any chance   and   for your friends news
Fi ~   Loving the pic

Well today I have had shreddies, ham salad sandwich and chicken enchilladas (sp?) 
I have also made sure I am drinking more as sure not been drinking enough. I have been making up a big jug of squash to make sure I finish in a day. 

Shelley Xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Well checked my Mum's scales and they were correct with Boots so I have really lost 6lb sooooo pleased expected it to all be a lie !! 

Yes I do like chicken but normally I wouldn't eat that much chicken in a day I was being fed by my pregnant friend whose brain seems to have gone to mush and she didn't realise til she served it up lol 

Guess what I had for lunch today  Yes chicken lol had wierd day today as had late breakfast toast and marmalade as usual lol and then lunch/tea about 4pm which was roast chicken (no skin) veggies, new potato followed by yoghurt. Yum yum..

Shellebelle ..Yes I think it does lol  

Cat x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

aw well the meet hmmm   its all [party food so you can imaging, all that lovely stuff, dips, sausage rolls, choccy brownies, pork pies, BUT i did have cucmber with my dip   

yesterday had a egg sarnie, wasnt mayonaise just proper boiled egg with salad then we had a indian for 2, one of those you can get out of supermarket, not so good but they do say that spicy food burns quicker  

Cat welldone, at least you know you can use your mams scales if you get stuck ++++ if you having a day you can do everything in your power to get them lbs down by stripping off   cant do that in boots  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

lol you make me laugh cleg

cat well done on the 6lbs! i think i must have stolen them off you   not lost nothing   but i havnt really been trying very hard so this week im determined!

today - smoothie consisting of pineapple, mango, papaya and apple for brekkie
lunch - to be decided!
tea - lasagne but lots of veggies added in with it


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

was good again yesterday and did not have a drink at my mums with lunch although he rest of them did but i had some wine last night but think i have caught dp tummy bug and have been ill all morning

i have just Had toast for breaki and god knows what i will eat later as im not up to cooking im exhausted, was hoping the throwing up was morning sickness but think it was the bug!!! i have banned beer during the week and im not sure im bothered for it at the weekend but its my birthday this week but am determined to be a good girl and i got my stepper machine yesterday

my mums scales not too accurate im either exactly the same as before (1st weighing!) or 2lb less (second weighing!!) but at least it came down a bit and not up!!!

happy healthy living

L xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Monday .. 

Toast & Marmalade for breakfast (no butter) 
Lunch - Boots shapers sweet chilli chicken wrap (you knew chicken had to be there somewhere!) clementine & an apple ..water & diet cherry cola to drink yum 
Tea .. Beef stirfry with rice


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

cat you are doing so well keep up the hard work think i might send dp subway for tea and get a low fat sub dont think i can cook today


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

You are doing fine hunny especially with feeling yucky  
Cat x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Cat love the ticker  

Linlou dont worry bout it hunny you need to eat + if you fancy a sub then who's to get in your way   you could probably do with summit stodgy  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

What the porky pig one or the chick one


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

the porky pig one   no its good so you can see your progress, i do like the other one too, not long to go really, whats the actual date you go ?? i will be all done by then i think  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ummm it is 18th April ...oooh I am getting excited for you hunny


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hope your all doing ok so far today  

xxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

not bad but did not have breaki today!!! (tut tut)

lunch - low fat chicken, veg pasta and fruit salad

Tea - not christened yet!!!

hope you are all doing ok today

L xx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

2 big mac brekkies bacon roll meals today   ... but good news is as of tomoz I know longer drop my DH to work, as he has just been given company car.. so I wont be passing there at 6 in morning looking for yummy brekkie to comfort eat so from tomoz Im back on it ... Im even bigger than my earlier piccy now lol ...

Well done you ladies that have kept it up xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Fi you will start when you are ready + tommorow will help if mac d's isnt in yer face at 6 in the morn when you are weak + hungry   chin up chick

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Cheers hun, but I have to confess I dont think I know what hungry is lol


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

yesterday was a bit poo cos we had a powercut for hours so i couldnt cook tea.... had takeaway instead but i did have lettuce with it if that counts? lol

today - no brekkie
lunch - salad sarnie (am now starvin though)
tea - lasagne cos couldnt have it last night!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

yeah right power cut, wish i had thought of that i would have went + turned the power off   a little one wont hurt  

Fi i cant say i know what hunger is either but hey ho  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i know what hunger is! please have my starvation feeling!!!!

and yeah had powercuts all throughout the day and then it went off about 5pm and godknows when it came back on cos i got bored waiting and went to bed about 8.30!!! i looked like a right spanner walking about the house with dh's army headtorch on as i couldnt find no candles lol

can anyone give me any easy exercises i can do at home?


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

get yourself a DVD JO they are really good + help you tone too  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

lol i have a tae-bo (sp?) one but its still sealed.....  

what would you reccommend cleggers?


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

for an easy starter one i like the little black dress with zoe lucker, then advanced Davina Mccall ones are good, the second one of hers has 3 x 30 mins workouts so you can do one on mon one on wed on on fri + break it up, its called the power of 3 

xxx


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Jo i have just ordered Hulaerobics DVD.

Dont know if you've heard about it, but beyonce used it to get that fab tum she now has....

All you need is a hula hoop. I can copy the DVD for you and send it to you....

Angel83


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ohhhh fab! that sounds cool... now where do they do fatty jo sized hula hoops?   lol


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

ill let you know when i get the dvd and ill copy it for you.

Im still looking into gettign the hula hoop, apparently you can get them with weights in them...  

Angel83


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

I actually think that Nat Casidy DVD looks good swore Idnever waste money on one again, but it looks fun to do, a bit of kick boxing etc instead of toe stepping... may invest if I get my **** into gear


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Well I have a confession to make I have been very bad today .. not because I have eaten lots but eaten very little.. 

Couldn't face breakfast which reading back none of us could it was so dark and nasty this morning I had a job dragging myself out of bed .. so took yoghurt to work ate about 1/4 of it and ate half an apple I took my lunch in but met a friend for a diet coke at lunch and didn't end up eating it .. 

Having WW lasagne for tea with some extra veg to bulk it out.. must make more effort to eat properly but so scared of eating bad things.. but not eating enough will probably stop me losing weight too   and didn't take metformin as I knew without food I would have very bad stomach.. so going to take one with my tea and one with a milky skimmed milk drink at bedtime.. 

The hula hoop idea sounds good ..


Cat x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hula hooping is a excellent way to get that waist into trim BUT i can not do it + look like a freak when i try  

talking bout DVD's my friend does them ministry of sound ones, they bit pornographic if i may say + there is a lot of bumping + grinding + the positions they get into   but she opnce gave me a hotpants one to do + my my it wasnt dancing when i done it i looked more like chubby brown gettign down wid da groove   

xxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hahaha where did you get that picture of me cleg?!!!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

which one the one on this page or our weight loss one    

xxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hi ahd pasta agian for tea i have been good but am floated as hell the   is due any day now  

sorry not feeling too good and im miserable (again!)

hope you are all ok, happy slimming

L xx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

ooh i almost forgot a tip for us all come weigh in day


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Morning Ladies

I have finally started my Weight Watchers again. About time too cause i was doing ok

2 Weetabix with skimmed milk, a small teaspoon of sugar on top    (3 points) 8.30am
2 slices of nimble bread toasted. (1.5 points) 11am
Im going to try and have nimble bread for lunch with Bernard Matthews Ham.... (2points) 1.30pm
Afternoon tea break im going to have a packet of Weight Watchers Cookies (1.5 points) 4pm

WEIGH IN AT 5PM

That will leave me 10 points for dinner. Im having soup, nimble bread & butter for dinner (3 .5 points) 6pm

Im going swimming with Jack tonight so that should be fun and exersice too. 7pm

Id dare say when i get back ill have a cuppa and more weight watchers biscuits (1.5) 8.30pm

Total points used 11.5 im going to save the rest of my 6.5 points for my fry on saturday morning.  

Lets see if i can stick to it.

Hows everyone else doing??

Angel83


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

missed breakfast (again) had to travel for work to another clinic and did not have time

lunch - chicken, stuffing, tomato, onion and mayo butty (low fat and home made) yum yum and noodle cupasoup

tea - is in slow cooker as i type - beef casserole with steamed veg and new potatoes

well done to you all

L xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Morning all

Well I was really naughty yest   went shopping to Tesco's and some treats ended up in trolley  
Breakie ~ cereal
Lunch ~ chicken Sandwich and a begium bun and a big bag of chesse puffs 
Dinner ~ Steak, oven chips and onion rings
evening snack of homemade popcorn.

Today I have been better and been munching grapes, about to have lunch of ham salad wholemeal roll and fruit
Tonights dinner I think will be either homemade curry or stirfry


OOooo hulla hooping sounds fab   What sort of things does the dvd get you to do


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Breakfast ..zilch 

Lunch - 5 ryvita with lemon and coriandor houmous (low fat version) 

Mid -Afternoon apple 

Tea .. Umm yet to be decided ..

Cat x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

well im having a dinner for me tea  if you get that   you know meat + veg + all that  

xxx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Last week i saw a personal trainer (my husband knows him so we dont have to pay) I needed to see him to kick my a*se in2 gear.
He set up a fitness routine for me and d/h to do together so we can encourage each other and he going to make it more intense every 4wks.so for the next 4 wks weve got to walk briskly for 20 mins 3x a week then come home and take it in turns to do step up/press up and sit ups for 10 mins.
We started yesterday and really enjoyed it  Because i hardly excercise at all usally.Back on diet after xmas too.

The personal trainer was brilliant,he said if u cant be botherd or ur losing interest phone me and i will do it with you (the excercise) 

His wife had to have ivf so he knows what we are going through and how important it is for us to lose weight,so thats good.

He also said he wants us to buy some boxing gloves so he can show us how to spa with each other (i said i dont need gloves love) 
As he says its brilliant excercise.I feel better in myself allready because im doing something to help myself.

Anyway soory 4 rambling on and i hope your all doin ok and wish you luck


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Max thats sounds fab, well done. 

Shellbell, im still waiting on my DVD from amazon to come, but ill let you know as soon as i get it...


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Ooo thats sounds great Max. Esp the boxing, who needs gloves


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh Max thats a brill insentive for you, hopefully just what you need hunny.. best of luck and if you start slowing down tell us and well sort you too


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

max well done thats great i have got my stepper but my tummy has been a bit sore so i am not starting until after af!!! but i have been good with my food and no alcohol except weekends.

we are finished work now until next monday and dp wants a beer tonight if he has one i find it hard to resist so may just have a little tiddle before bed    

L xx


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

I know a " tiddle " as something else !!!! xxxxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

me too!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

what do you mean?   a piddle?


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

linlou


brekkie - nothing
lunch - smoothie
tea - roast chicken, stuffing, sweet potato, carrot & broccoli with gravy


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

Yes...a wee wee


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

2.5 off for me this week girls, probably gonna go down hill from now on though  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thats cheating you are not supposed to weigh until Friday   

right how many points in a smiley face do you think??   cos I just ate one  

Cat x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

my ww is wednesday hunny so its mid week weigh for me  

right smiley face ?? enliten me please  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

is it them BN BN's?


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

manamana 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

well done cleg  

angelus and jo up confused me


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

No its a kiddie potato smiley face I was babysitting and couldn't resist eating the spare one .. think I am due on as even fancy chocolate which is not an every day thing for me it tends to be a pmt thing.. 

Otherwise had chicken noodle soup and fresh bread (no butter) ..oh Cleg didn't realise you were going to WW hunny   ; well done Cleg very good weight loss how do I do 2 and a half gold stars  

My Niece was laughing hysterically at your wee wee talk  

I would love to take up boxing .. sounds very therapeutic to me..  

How has your day been today Fi ?  

Jo .. Well done for getting back on track..  

Shellebelle I used to make it that shopping day was the day I allowed myself a treat cos otherwise it is torture .. and I still lost weight doing it but it made the torment easier..  

Max .. the personal trainer sounds fab and great if you can do it with DH  

Angelus ..I know a tiddle as a tiddler being someone I once went out with .. put it this way .. he laid on his back and it disappeared   funnily enough the relationship did not last lol ...do you find with your sickness that certain foods stay down more than others .. should we be all sending you our spare that we lose .. bet you can't wait til your little one arrives and you can sit down to a big meal and not throw it back up bless you  

Angel ..Well done with the swimming 

Everyone else   for the rest of the week 

I have been really worried for one of my friends today as she had a scare ..she is 8 wks pregnant but luckily everything is fine despite her having some bleeding so thats reassuring.. 

Cat x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

yeah Cat but its a secret lol

not sure how you gonna give me 2 1/2 stars, i'll let you blow me a bubble instead lol

xxx


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Oh girlies im sooo happy

I only put on a half a pound since the start of December.

Dont know how that could be, all the eating i did at xmas, i was sure id have half a stone, lol

Angel83


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

well done angel   

i think ive stolen everyones extra that they've lost! i am putting on about a lb a week at the mo   i seriously need someone to zip my mouth shut to stop me eating!!


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks Hun

I think you just have to be in the right frame of mind.....


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Crazy Fi said:


> Oh Max thats a brill insentive for you, hopefully just what you need hunny.. best of luck and if you start slowing down tell us and well sort you too


No way im not telling you im too scared!


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Jo the worst thing you can do is not eat breakfast  

I know what its like as i never used to touch it but my dh drilled in how important it is so i started forcing it down and now im fine.Good luck. 

I went to docs 2day and and according to her scales ive put 2pound on since b4 xmas,not too bad though.At least im being good now and excercising.x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ok bit of a bad day today.....   again!

brekkie - 3 quality street chocs
lunch - chicken, stuffing and mayo sarnie
snack - fruit smoothie
tea - curry with rice and naan bread 

do i feel guilty?!!! NOPE!   

well done all you ladies for being so good though


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Breakfast - Half an apple at my desk 
Lunch - Scone with low fat spread and packet of french fries (crisps)
Tea - whatever comes out of the freezer !


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

jo_robinson01 said:


> ok bit of a bad day today.....  again!
> 
> brekkie - 3 quality street chocs


Max ~ you didn't say exactly what Jo should have for breakfast hehee. I suppose it is a start.

Well all I have eaten is crackers and a jam sandwich cause of my migraine. Off out thou so may be naughty

S Xxxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i kid you not ignore the dics scales   my last GP scales had a 8lb difference than the ones at fat club   yeah i know  

stick with it girls your all doing well + even though you have the odd blip its not the end of the world  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

4lb off yay


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

welldone hun  xxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

cat there is going to be nothing left of you at this rate!!!!!!   well done huni

i have had alpen today so far and going out for an indian tonight ( ah naughty naughty!!) its by birthday treat!!! weigh in sunday YIKES!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Believe me there is plenty left    can feel a difference in my fattest clothes tho as they are getting loose.. 

Cat x


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

ah you are doing relly well i fell like i have maybe lost a little in some of my clothes but the scales seem to tell a different story!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Liars they all are lol ..


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Well done cat.x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Well I haven't put any on, but haven't lost any either   But I haven't been doing much walking etc this week so that could be it  

Well done Cat


Xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks hunnys it is much cheaper having you lot than going to WW's I am more scared of you lot !! ha ha


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

when i started my job i had to go for a medical and when i got weighed and the nurse said "right lets see you are 7 and a half stone!" i thought blimey my new diet has worked quick id only started it the day before and then she said " oh no sorry i mean 8 and a half!!" it was the quickest stone i ever gain!!!! so its not just the scales at home that tell these lies!!!!!!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

curry was the best food ive ever tasted but i want to eat it all over again right now!!!!!!!! i had chicken shashlick tried for first time think will be my regular order now!!!

will be a good girl today to make up!!!

hope you're all ok

L xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i like shashlic too linlou, its yummy


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Saturday - Toast & Marmalade (no butter) 
            - 1 Sardines on toast (no butter) 
            - Chicken Veg and new potatoes

Sunday - Toast & Marmalade 
          - WW Shepherds pie with extra veg
          - Pear


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

lost 1 lb!!!!!!!!!!!!

prob put back on today having a take away had the day from hell today!!!

L


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Linlou ~   and   hun

Sunday ~ cereal, chicken salad (with warm part baked rolls) roast lamb dinner

Today I was being good and had cereal, narna's, soup and crackers, clementines, but DH had a bad day and walked thro the door with sausage and chips  

BTW What is shashlic like


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

shashlic was to die for, its is like chicken tikka meat cooked with chunky onions and peppers and corriander and i got with it salad,  mint sauce and rice ( i also ordered extra naan bread!!) and dp got a benagl badboy!!!! it was all delicous


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

So pi**ed off,ive eaten healthy all last week and excercised,weighed myself 2day and i putweight on.


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh Max   could it be time of the month?


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Max ..You will get weeks like that hunny (mine may well be this one as due on ) and remember muscle weighs more than fat .. so why not measure yourself and maybe you will see a difference in measurement if not weight.. keep going hunny                 

Cat x

Breakfast - Toast and Marmalade (I know I might as well be called Paddington Bear!) 
            - Lunch fresh roll with ham (no butter) 
            - tea pasta with meatball and tomato sauce
            - Milky drink (skimmed milk at bedtime)


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Max, it could either be hormones or how you have worked out, muscle weighs more than fat.


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanx ladies,my d/h said that to me about muscle but i wouldnt listen 

Fi,i havent had period since nov,there becoming irregular again now ive stopped clomid  It was great having 1 every 5wks or so when im only used to once a year


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

You have done really well so far Max .. so def don't give up xx Oh and if anyone has an urge to buy Marmalade its because I am sending you subliminal messages through my posts .. buy Marmalade ..buy marmalade..its worked on Fi so far lol
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Max keep up the god work and all you other ladies puttnig me to shame, but my heads all over the shop and not got the head to do it right now (excuse number 576 me thinks! )

Watch out CAT ALERT!! Shes nearly attacked a lady at the bus stop this morning for wearing a paddington coat!! well thats normal isnt it!!   never mind the clomid side effects, what about the marmalade!!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Max listen to hubby now   yes muscle weighs more than fat but dont think you have built up muscle in that space of time   you will be toning which will be helping as for not losing hun are you eating enough you need to give yourself a little extra when you work out too you know  

everyone hits a wee platau (sp) you will probably find next week will be your week  

hi all you look like you are all doing well + staying the same in weight isnt as bad as gaining now is it  

xxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

max dont worry keep up the hard work and it will pay off soon i could be down to hormones and water retention etc... try not to get down about it xx

breakfast - nil

s - muller light yogurt

lunch - ww soup, beef butty and alpen light bar

tea - chilli and jacket spud


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes I admit it I did send Fi a picture of a woman at the bus stop wearing a paddington coat  

Right breakfast   Marmalade on Toast
Lunch - 4 slices of Ryvita with reduced fat lemon and coriander houmous yummy 
Tea - Pasta that I meant to bring for lunch! 

I will vary my diet soon honest cos it is a bit boring .. I get paid this friday so will do a planned tesco order with some varied yummy low fat food.. I think I do better with less carbs and more protein than what I am currently having.. but this week we shall see.. 

Cat x


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

i am going to make a book with all my gave low fat dishes in so when im bored or stuck for something i can have a look for ideas sometimes i forget about what i enjoy so that is tonight's task for me!!!!

L xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

good idea Linlou, you have to enjoy what you are scoffing   there are also lots of alternatives to fatty foods that are just as tasty but even just changing a few ingredients in a home made dish can make all the difference  

xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Well I was quite good yest seeings as I went out for lunch

Breakfast ~ Toast (I got cereal out in the bowl but run out of milk  )
Lunch ~ BBQ Chicken pannini (sp?) and a few curly fries
Dinner ~ Southern Fried chicken bits with salad (DH had his with chips  )

Shelley 

PS I don't really like marmalade. I don't hate it, but will only have it as a last resort


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i like marmalade but only without the stringy bits, dont go out of my way to buy it though

well done girls you are doing well  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Well thats good all the more for me ..and I love home made marmalade with great big chunky bits !! 

Right Breakfast - Toast with Marmalade 
                    - Lunch shapers chicken tikka flatbread
                    - natural yoghurt with honey
                    - Packet bacon shaper crisps 
                    - cloudy apple juice 

Afternoon        - Banana 

Tea                - Prob bowl of cereal as babysitting and with funny queasy stomach just fancy something bland for tea.. 
Cat x


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

cat you are doing so well those bacon shapers crisps are good arent they?

ive had

breaki - alpen bar

lunch - chilli (left overs!) and salad, muller light yogart

tea - chicken with peppercorn sauce (made with skimmed milk) and steamed veg and new potatoes

im going to my friends later im still not drinking had bfn but no af but am sticking to healthy plan even if not pg i dont want to break now.

yesterday i did 100 sit ups and 152 steps on my new machine

L xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

3lb off   ee im a crafty one  

your doing well girlies  

xxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

well done cleggi i wish i could send you a star


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Cleg that is excellent well done ... 

xxxx     xxxx    xxxx      
  x         x        x
xxxx     xxxx    xxxx

I know they are not stars but they are big kisses instead

Cat x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

awww thanks hunny they are luvely  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

[fly] [/fly]

Yay for Cleg xxx


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

1.5 pounds off for me, so im back on track after xmas again. Just need to keep it up. My sister has bought the bridesmaids dresses and they are tight tight tight..


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

+ 1/2 for you hun 

Cat thanks for them pretty stars 

xxx


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

yipee thanks cleg


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i have give this topic a sticky so its always at the top of the poage for you   i have let the diet one go as it wasnt getting used + this one is thriving at the mo  

you are more than welcome for the stars   welldone hun 

xxx


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

thanks cleg

I in the middle of a chicken roll and its soooo tasty. Prob because ive added some stuffing. Naughty girl,


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

stuffing isnt that bad for you, infact i will say nothing is bad for you its all about moderation   i had a big fat parmo form the takeaway last night  

xxx


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

hehe

sure as long as were happy.

I have to say i love food.


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i have been failing miserably thats why ive not posted for a while


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

to be honest jo. I go up and down. Most of the week im good, but im bad at the weekend...


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Jo its not just about loosing ts about support, if you feel you have done badly dont stay away stick around it will help get you back on track  

xxx


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

i totally agree with cleg jo..

Your wedding picture is Fab, id keep looking at those legs and that would push me to do well..


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Ooo you girls are doing better than me at the min, but I know AF is round the corner (hopefully) and feel sooo bloated   

Yest 
Breakie Cereal
Lunch ham sandwich and crisps  
Dinner Homemade chinese with chicken,peppers,mushrooms,noodles,chowmein type of sauce (bit of a chuck it in the pan and see )

Today 
Breakie cereal
Lunch Cheese and crackers, 2 banana's
Dinner Will be steak and oven chips. More than likely beans too, so excuse my wind later


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

know that feeling shelley being all bloated, i gained 2 weeks ago + couldnt get it but reall it was the week before A/F due but she was late   hence why i done so well this week

you have done good  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Ok fat pig to healthy challenge........Fat pig to healthy challenge...do you read me ......over...

*Breakfast * 
" macdonalds bacon roll meals 
*Dinner*
Fish and chips 
*Threeses*
big bar of chocolate 
*Tea*
Pork escallops with garlic
chips
peas   oh the shame 

Well done all you good ladies ........


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

lol im with you on this one Fi! we need help and quick! 

today: - 

No brekkie, lunch jacket pot with butter and cheese, tea is sausage casserole with veg (thats not too bad)

really keep thinking about them chocs sitting in the kitchen waiting to be eaten....


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Sorry for butting in but Fi I have just burst out laughing reading yours and got lots of funny looks


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Fi   silly billy  

told you when your ready you will do it, you are bound to let your hair down hun  

been naughty today + have ate nothing yet today, not at all hungry however just got in from  work + DP cooked a strong beef curry that gonna have with a naan, 

xxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

whoops!!! take away for tea, dp had accident today so things a bit off plan here but im getting a grilled chicken kebab so not too naughty!!!

L xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Breakfast ...wait for it .................... toast and marmalade (no lard)  

Lunch - Shapers Sweet chilli chicken wrap 
        - Bacon shapers (yes my second addiction   ) 
        - Yoghurt with Honey (my third addiction   )

Afternoon - Banana 

Tea  - Chicken stirfry .. ate the chicken and tiny bits of the stirfry but left a plateful   didn't fancy it much...
      - Shape yoghurt 
      -  packet of quavers

Fi your daily menu is just what I have fancied today ... but the fact it is weigh in day tomorrow has kept me going .. might have chinese takeaway as a treat on saturday night .. chicken and pineapple with boiled rice is only about 6 points.. 

Linlou..Hope DP is ok x

Angel well done on your 1.5lbs I will be happy if I lose anything this week as feel bloated..but still not come on yet.. 

Jo stick on here for support hunny; only you will know when you feel the time is right ..if you don't feel motivated you will not stick with it.. 

Cleg ..Thanks for looking after us hunny   at fat fighters  

Em ..Are you on a diet then hun .. hate to share this with you ....but you are not going to get any thinner for the next 9 months !!  

Cat x


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Cat I was just reading to see how you are all doing and Fi's really got to me   its good to get soe nice ideas well I eat my rubbish


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Well my tummys so swollen I look nine months pregnant, so me and you can eat alike Maj


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I know you were hunny; anyway being pregnant does not mean you cannot do a healthy eating plan   you little cheese monster you  

You me and Em then Fi lol 
Cat x


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

On a good note when I was at mw's n Tuesday I had lost 19lb since I was last weighed at the hospital


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

I can beat that maj.....i lost 2 and a half stone in 6 weeks and have only put on 5lbs in the last 3 months!!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Em.. that was good hun... Angelus .. its mad that you are still standing how poorly you have been .. roll on birth day for you hunny so you can get a break from it .. it must make you feel really drained.

Cat x


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

oh dear dp insisted on domino's pizza how could i deny him when he is injured??!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Luckily I don't like Domino's pizza  

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

we dont have a dominoes round ere in the sticks

oh and angelus said she wants a KFC bucket ready waiting after giving birth so we'll all have to smuggle some in to her!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

our dominos only just opened first time we have ordered im hoping its good cost a fortone and completely messed up my diet!!!!!!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Well I ain't weighing myself today. I feel bloated so that isn't gonna help  

I had a huge bowl of weetos with hot milk for breakie
Had some fruit earlier, really don't know what to have for lunch now  
DH fancies a fry up for dinner tonight   so will have to work out how to make that remotely healthy   I don't have anything fried thou and scrambled eggs, the only thing that I might have to have is fried bread


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

kfc for lunch


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

3lbs off this week     hope it continues cos it is getting less each week but still pleased .. as feel quite bloated. 

Cat x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

well done Cat 

I am having a cup a soup


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

well done cat!!! 

ive given up weighing myself for now as its just depressing!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

well done cat    i think as you go on it tends to come off slower

chicken baguette for tea tonight, been shopping and cant be bothered so im going to cook the bread and have bought ready cooked chicken

L xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

just for you Cat you are doing really well hunny 

keep it up girlies you will all be wasting away in no time 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh yes in 20 years I might be a size 8     thanks for my stars they are coool


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

love the new links advert

is bottle of sparkly wine healthy? ahahahaha!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Well you will probably fart all the bubbles out with a bit of alcohol in each bubble ..so yes probably Jo


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

omg i dont remember posting that post last night!   we got through 3 bottles between us.....   

i do like that lynx advert though!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Cat ~   I 1st opened up on this page without seeing Jo's prev post about sparkling wine   wondered what the hell you was on about  
Jo ~ When you say 'us' how many was there, or was you seeing yourself in double  
Linlou ~ Thats my usual trick of dinner when gone shopping, nothing better than part baked bread smells


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

there was 2 of us and then we turned into 4 towards the end of the night..... dont you love double vision!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

lol You lot are crazy people   

Right .. Breakfast Toast and Marmalade 

          Banana 

          Chicken soup and toast

          Fish pie and Jam Sponge (mini one ) - my treat for nearly losing a stone   (why do I feel    
          guilty about it !!) 
Cat x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Cat  there is no reason to feel guitly about a small treat, now if it was a huge one all to yourself 

Well my healthy eating went waaaaaaay out of the window last night 

Breakfast cereal
Lunch cheese,salad bits,coleslaw,crackers
dinner Burger King  
Also drank a couple of cans of coke, which I am trying to stay clear of all things pop related


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

my diet gone to pot too will start again tomorrow and with my exercising too

L xx


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

Well done for all those pounds lost girls...just wanted to let you know that tonights attempt at mission calorie increase is.....

steak, chips, peas, peppercorn sauce, onion rings and mushrooms


I have my bucket at the ready but it will be soooo worth it!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

very naughty tonight i made gammon topped with toms, mushrooms, onion, chilli, pinapple and lots of cheese was wonderbah!!!!!!!!! but fattening but weighed myself and have lost 3lb now since start of health plan so thanks to you lot for all the support and motivation i have not been so good this week but guna set too tomorrow and do more exercise

L xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Breakfast ..Toast and Marmalade
            .. 11am Packet of Quavers
            ... 4pm Cottage Pie (home made with lots of veg in) & Bowl of rice pudding   
                (homemade with skimmed milk) 
            ... 7pm ..another bowl of rice pudding  

Been gardening and tidying up today so lunchtime kind of got missed..but then I was starving !!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

mmmmm cat any rice pudding left for me or have you eaten the lot


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

No there is some left .. thought I might have it for breakfast ..would make a change from marmalade     but I will share it with you hunny


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Shall I courier it to you   or post it


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Well done you good ladies, gonna try and jump back on bandwagon tomoz  

Angelus hope you dont need to use the bucket, but at least get to enjoy it first if you do


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Fi ..Yes Angelus your tea sounds delicious ..so hope it stays down..                 for your healthy eating campaign Fi  

Cat x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Oooooo rice pudding, I might have to go to the shops tomorow  

Angelus ~ How was your dinner, I hoped you have had some time to enjoy it  
Linlou ~ Well done on the weight loss hun 

Today I have had
Cereal at 11ish (didn't want to eat 1st thing  )
lunch toast with small tin tom spagetti and saus 
dinner bowl of spag bolog and cheese.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Girls I thought I'd pop in and say hello

I hope you all are keeeping well?

Guess whos been given another 3 months of clomid, but I'm not going to use it till after I use my frozen eggs.


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh Cat I need those positive vibes thanks.... drowning my worries in food is the last thing I should be doing to my body right now, so Im gonna try and think different from tomoz... have put on all but 2 of the lbs I lost, but never mind, I thought Id gone over and above so guess thats a bonus xx

Hiya Suskie


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Tanya ..Ooh still a clomid chick then hunny   how the devil are you ?? .. and Fi .. you will get there hunny; but not surprising you have been comfort eating hunny with all you have been through. 

Cat x


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

How are you Fi? 

Cat I'm good thanks how are you?


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm good thanks hun; been out in the garden today its been gorgeous here and my grass needed cutting - we don't seem to get proper winters anymore do we..just colder and wet but everything is still growing, all the bulbs that I planted are coming up so should be quite pretty I hope. 

Have you had any news on your next ivf hun? I am going to look at adoption .. seek out some advice on procdures etc but not going to rush into it until I have done more decorating and carpeted ..don't want them to think I live in a hovel  

Your pic is lovely Sukes
Cat x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

ey up Tanya lovely to see you hunny  

hope you are taking good care ?  

girls you are doing well + HURRA to angelus who with any luck  keeps her tea down  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I fancy another bowl of rice pudding   AF must be here soon cos I REALLY fancy carbs   so tired too .. could just lie back and go to sleep .... 

Cat x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

what kind of rice is it Cat ?? i say when A/F is due that a little of what you fancy helos calm the savage beast so you eat what you like chick   i aint stopping you  

you have worked hard today so you can have a wee treat hun, dont forget the more you excercise you can increase your intake a wee bit  

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

wow adoption that is great news! Well the nhs ivf probably be in October so I'm going to try with my four frozen ones if they survive the thaw next month.

Hey Cleg How are things with you?


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

im good hunny ta, 1st day of pill for ICSI so we on the TX path now  

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

when are you roughly due egg collection?


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Good Luck to both of you


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Cat are you still thinking of having IVF later on this year?


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

It will be super ovulation or whatever they call it first ..i.e with the drugs of ivf but not the same procedure   if that makes sense..I didn't know it existed as a treatment to be honest; but another part of me thinks that I couldn't go through the heartbreak of more bfn's and I have to lose lots of weight to get to that point anyway as they won't do it until my bmi is down to 30..   and after lots of heart to hearts with people close to me I realised that I have so much love to give it doesn't matter that their genes are not mine; I just want to be able to care and nurture and love a little person.. and the more I think about it the more I would love to give a child a home who has not been fortunate enough to have a good start in life.. 

Cat x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

week commencing 17th march im pencilled in for obviously give or take if things need to be changed   what bout you ??

Cat whatever makes you happy is the important thing  glad you have a great plan  

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Either way you will be a lovely mother xx
I'm off to bed I'll try and pop back on later on in the week x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Night hun x


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Im starting my healthy eating plan today.... not to confident,

Breakfast: 2 pieces of toast with maramalade on it 

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

right behind you Fi  

xxx


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Fi good luck

I have started a get well and healthy plan today.

I started off this morning with an apple and 3 strawberrys.

Morning tea i has 3 cream crackers, with 1 slice of low low cheese.

Im going to have soup for lunch, and more fruit for afternoon tea. Hey how good am i.... Yipee


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Good Luck Fi    

Right - Breakfast ..Toast and Marmalade (no butter) 
        - Banana 
        - Lunch .. Cottage Pie (home made)  & shape yoghurt 

        - Tea home made smoked salmon pate on ryvita (salmon mixed with quark, & seasoning) 

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Lunch, jacket pots and salad... keep it up Fi !!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

well done fi

im on a roll after recent weight loss so today ive had alpen light bar mid morning, salmon salad sandwich, muller light yogurt and for tea chicken fillet, salad and roast hasselback potatoes with onions and garlic (low fat). i have done 152 steps on stepper and 150 sit ups!!!!

L xx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Lou you go girl , I dont think Id manage one sit up lol ..... any sign od a/f yet?


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

yes af turned up last noght at least we can move on to this cycle now got bloods tomorrow and scan next week. how are you has bleeding stopped

L xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Well done ladies .. well just had my salmon pate stuff and it was yuck .. 
Cat x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

come on girls where are you all + what you upto  hope you are doing well + sticking to this challenge  

1lb on for me this week, i will be honest   BUT there is always next week  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

good day yesterday for me   

1x bowl porridge for lunch

smoothie for mid afternoon

dh made some pasta and chicken for tea


helped that i was poorly and didnt want to eat and didnt have brekkie cos i was sicky


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Breakfast - Shreddies and ss milk 
Lunch - Ham and Egg salad roll
Tea - Not sure


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hi sorry not caught up with ya all i have been a good girl just too busy and stressed out!!!!!

hope you are all still being healthy girls!!!!

good luck

L xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Stayed the same this week   but still not come on so think I am just getting bloated


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

cat thats still good hunny + yes blame that you are due as you tend to hold more water then, you will do better once a/f has been + gone  

xxx


----------



## venus73 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello!!
New member here!

not sure what to do  

i have replied to you as i am on clomid too so it seemed a good place to start. plus i cant get the chat rooms to work hee hee x

hope your all good this eveing x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

he venus + welcome, this is the healthy eating/challenge thread where we come to give each other support when shedding some lbs  there is a main clomid thread just on the main clomid page called "clomid girls 2008" i will leave you the link so pop on + intro yourself, they are a great bunch + are all going through the same as you so can offer lots of support

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125949.0

there is also a thread is on this board for when you are going through your 2ww  although the girls do tend to stick to the thread i have left you the link for 

feel free to post anywhere on here 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Not holding my breath tho Cleg


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

dont get down hunny, look at me the weeks after crimbo, i gained + gained again but A/F was playing my up then i had 2 good weeks  

chin up chick  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

cat

it does tend to slow down once you've lost some so dont give up babe, you're doing brilliant


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Jo/Cleg you are probably right x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

you know im right hun, im always right when it comes to giving advice   but so cr&p at taking it!!!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Oooo haven't been posting on here, think I was trying to hide head in sand.... whats a scale   
After putting a few lb's on I have gone back to where I was, so it must of been AF playing me up  

Keep going Cat, I think you are the same as me the other week


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Right here we go.. 

Breakfast ..Toast and Marmalade 
Lunch ... Toad in the hole (only thing our canteen had ..no baked potato's   ) so not exactly healthy  

Tea ..Tomato risotto, shape yoghurt 

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Yesterday - 

NOTHING   stupid hospital wouldnt let me eat incase i needed surgery

will be making up for it today though lol


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

jo are you ok?

my dinner has gone off i have just opened ham to make a sandwich and it is off   i am not having a very good day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Linlou  

Right breakfast NIl 
Lunch shaper chilli chicken wrap and bacon shapers crisps and yoghurt 
Afternoon - Dairy Milk bar  
Tea Cottage Pie 

On the loo ..all afternoon .. so doubt much of lunch stayed put !   still not come on properly despite signs yesterday but the way I am craving chocolate it must be here soon !!

Cat x


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

home made chilli for tea and a yummy part baked baguette - well it was actually full baked (and warm!) when i ate it!!!! i did try to eat a raw pitta bread last week did not realise it needed cooking!!!! (delia eat your heart out!!!!)

225 steps and 150 sit ups today - im aching all over!!!

L xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Linlou well done on the situps hun ..you are doing well


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

thanx cat at least im trying and i feel better for that x


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

today 

breaki - alpen light bar 

lunch - low fat cheese sandwich and fruit

tea - chicken chasseur, roast pots (with spray oil) and steamed veg


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi girls

Well I have been sneaky and weighed myself today instead of Fri, to see how I have been getting on. I had put all the weight back on since I started, but I have managed to loose it all again thankfully.

Breakie sheddies
lunch sausage rolls and 2 small oranges
dinner will be turkey breast stir fry with loadsa veg

I have also kicked my   into gear and digging out my yogalates DVD's, haven't started it yet tho


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

well sorry ladies im gonna let the side down here, i havent been good but its been more food for convenience with me feeling poop, will get back into when feeling a litte more meself BUT you are all doing fab, cant wait for the next weigh in so i can dish out me stars 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Breakfast .. Shreddies with ss milk 
Lunch ..Plain (freshly made yummy delicious still hot) small baguette with ham (no butter) 
Tea .. Cottage pie made with loads of veg ..tiny bit of pasta with tomato sauce to prove it wasn't poison so my Niece would eat it  

Cat x


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi lovely ladies I hope you are all doing well? 
Just popping in to say Hiya (I have given up chocolate for lent) though I'd pop that in as this is the healthy challenge thread


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Well done hunny .. Umm I have a bar of galaxy that is crying out to be eaten .. blooming pmt makes you fancy such rubbish.. so daredn't even put my days diet on here !! 

When does your treatment start hunny or has it already ?
Cat x


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I forgot to mention that Glen's on the way home with a curry 

I will hopefully get started mid March  Have you looked anymore into adoption?


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I e-mailed them today and have a list of books a mile high to buy on the subject   so should know more over the next week or so whether I am going to take the plunge.. ooh fingers crossed then for you hunny            
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

2lb off this week   15lb in a calendar month so I am pleased with that .. roll on another month


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

cat - show off!!!! Lol only joking well done

shell - well done too i am hoping to shift the half stone i have put on i have lost 2lb so far

still trying to be healthy and have been doing some situps and steps but its not coming off easily


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

cat here you go hunny well done 

 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks hunny I LOVE my stars


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i have put on a couple of lbs.... what do i get for that?


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

you get lotsa  + hope you have a better week hunny 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

and a creme egg for trying


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

STEP AWAY FROM THE CREME EGGS    

Well I was being good today, but just been out to beefeater  

Breakfast Shredies
Lunch ham salad part baked roll and walkers backed crisps
dinner steak chips salad and cheesecake  

Forgot to weigh myself before shooting out the door to my appoint   don't really want to weigh myself tomorrow with all that lot in me  

Cat Well done  even with the PMT cravings


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Shellebelle..Yum I havn't been to a beefeater for years we havn't got one near us but I used to love their food. 

Oh yesterday was ... 

Breakfast Nil 
Lunch Corned Beef Sandwich (unfortunately as it was in a cafe and I forgot to ask for it with no butter it won't have been very healthy!) 

Tea .. WW Chicken risotto and a creme egg  

Today .. 

Breakfast 2 small slices of toast and marmalade 
Lunch WW meal of some kind 
Tea .. No idea yet .. maybe soup or pasta 

Oh still no AF yet so think I must have missed it this month   on a good note I am chasing after 3 kids 7 and under so should wear off a few calories  

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

GIVE ME A CREME EGG!!!!!!

Brekkie - none as didnt have time
Lunch - chicken wrap (not home made so defo loads of calories   )
tea - chicken and mushroom balti with rice (home made ish)

Naughty but i did do a bit of exercise today - shooting, chasing my nephew and walking the dog


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

Cat All rounded up hun


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks hunny; you know how I like rounded up numbers ! x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ok bad day again today... was out again so didnt get a chance to be healthy

brekkie - chocolate cookie
lunch - 3x mini savoury eggs, 2 biscuits and a doughnut  
tea - home made lasagne with roasted new potato

did a lot of running about though so maybe that may have made up for the doughnut......  

still not had a creme egg


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ummm breakfast ..Nothing ..toast is still sitting in the toaster  

Lunch .. Steak, mash and veg 

Tea .. Slice Pizza and slice cake   (at Mum and Dads so didn't have a choice ..well I could have said NO to the cake .. but WHO SAYS NO TO HOME MADE YUMMY CAKE    )


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yesterday ... Toast ..for breakfast
              ... low fat sausages with marmalade ...
             .... bowl of cereal for tea 

Today ..Got rid of all above overnight with D&V ..this morning water ..which is going straight thro ..if I don't lose weight this week i never will  

Cat x


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

beefeater wow thats a blast from the past i did not know they was still going ours has been a brewsters and is now a harvester i go there with my friends from work sometimes

ok i have tried to be good today and have had chilli and crusty bread for lunch it was low in fat but i ate enough to feed about 3 people whoops!!!! 

tea - salmon in cheese and spinach sauce (ready made) and steamed veg

no beer - had drink last night after the upset of my scan but only had a little bit, dp having a drink again tonight as he has a couple of cans left - honestly you would think they were going to go out of date before weekend!! Lol   but he has been upset too about results so its ok and then its valentines thurs and we are going to chinatown on friday night!!! for a romantic meal  

hope you are all well

L xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh Linlou chinatown will be lovely..have a fab time hunny x
Cat


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Well I haven't been too good of the past few days  
So I am really gonna try and be better for the next few days  

Off out shopping today so better get my healthy head on, rather than the  naughty snacks head  

Cat I hope you are feeling better today
Linlou Good girl only having the one ickle drinkie, I wish there was a chinatown closer to me, only been once to Chinatown London


Shelley Xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Breakfast ..Toast ..went straight through   not sure if Met now or still a bug as not being sick anymore.. so think it might be met as stomach has not had enough food in it..

Lunch ..Will try some bread and milk.. 

Tea .. ?

Cat x


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

chinatown manchester is apparently the biggest in the UK and its so lovely with all the little shops and things and the food is delic!!!!! yum yum!!!!

for me today

breaki - aplen

dinner - WW tomato soup and brown roll and alpen light bar

tea - grilled chicken in pitta (take away   )

i have been on a long walk with my doggy, done 200 steps and 200 sit ups

well done to you all i am feeling much better for the healthiness (is that a word - mmm not sure but you know what i mean  )

L xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Tea ..Had pasta and so far so good.. have dodgy head today think cos I have got a bit dehydrated from being sick/dodgy stomach so going to have a big glass of water before bed. 
Cat x


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

cat i hope yo are feeling better now

i was rough this morning we had some wine last night for valentines and i have not been drinking too much with ttc   i have come too now though and have just had lunch low fat sandwich, slimasoup and muller light yog, alpen for breaki and chinese for tea tonight!

L x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Breakfast - shreddies (so far so good) 
Lunch WW lasagne 
Tea Chicken with couscous
Snack Banana and packet of skips


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

you are all doing alot better than me me dearies  i htink i am a lost cause at the mo but to tell you the truth its the last thing on my mind at the mo + all i am doing is making sure i dont eat to much poop 

keep it up girls 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

brekkie - slice of toast and a cuppa with skimmed milk (trying to be good!) and a grape whilst waiting for the toast!!

lunch - big fat carvery   (sisters blokes birthday meal)

tea - will try and have some fruit or cereal if im hungry after my big lunch


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ok ..breakfast 2 slices of toast with marmalade no butter 
lunch - cottage pie (my favourite) 
Tea - soup ..If I have made it by then  

Cleg ..not surprising you don't feel like it hunny; you have enough going on at the moment  

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

omg ok so this is what i had for lunch - 

lamb, pork (inc crackling   ) , mash pots, 3x roasties, a yorkie pud, carrots, sweed, broccoli and some cauliflower cheese - only one piece as didnt know what it was like as never eat cauli. oh and gravy! was delishhhhhhhhh! and then i had a baked vanilla cheesecake for pud   oh and a glass of wine... or two!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OMG Jo   what are you like .. as long as you enjoyed it hunny


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

well we wnt shopping + i found a yorkie laying in the middle of the carpark so i have rescued it 

awww bless couldnt leave it there 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ahhhh I thought you meant a yorkie dog do you mean a chocolate bar young lady


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

erm  yep i meant the choccy bar 

  

xxx


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

I thought you meant yorkie as in yorkshire pudding......   i thought you were getting a bit desperate then cleg!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Well I suppose it is Sunday, was you thinking about roast dinner  

Not had a brilliant few days  

Always eating OK breaky and lunch, but meals resently have been a bit naughty, had a few takeaways


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

shelley a blip wont hurt hunny 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Shelley..well it could be worse you could have been pigging out all day!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

yeah you could have been like me shelley!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

sorry this is a bit long but i thought it was funny (and strangley familiar to me!!!!!!!!!)     


This is dedicated to everyone who ever attempted to get into a regular workout routine. 


A WOMANS WEEK AT THE GYM

Dear Diary, 

For my birthday this year, my daughter (the dear)   
purchased a week of personal training at the local health club for me. 

Although I am still in great shape since being a high school  cheerleader 43 years ago, I decided it would be a good idea to go ahead and give it a try. 

I called the club and made my reservations with a personal  trainer named Brad, who identified himself as a 26-year-old aerobics instructor and model for athletic clothing and swim wear. 

My daughter seemed pleased with my enthusiasm to get started! The club encouraged me to keep a diary to chart my progress. 
  

MONDAY: 

Started my day at 6:00 a.m. Tough to get out of bed, but found  it was well worth it when I arrived at the health club to find Brad waiting for me. He is something of a Greek god - with blond hair, dancing  eyes and a dazzling white smile. Woo Hoo!! Brad gave me a tour and showed me the machines. I enjoyed watching the skillful way in which he conducted his aerobics class after my workout today. Very inspiring! 

Brad was encouraging as I did my sit-ups, although my gut was already aching from holding it in the whole time he was around. This is going to be a FANTASTIC week-!! 


TUESDAY: 

I drank a whole pot of coffee, but I finally made it out the door. 

Brad made me lie on my back and push a heavy iron bar into the air then he put weights on it! My legs were a little wobbly on the treadmill, but I  made the full mile. Brad's rewarding smile made it all worthwhile. I feel GREAT-!! It's a whole new life for me. 


WEDNESDAY: 

The only way I can brush my teeth is by laying the toothbrush on the counter and moving my mouth back and forth over it. I believe I have a hernia in both pectorals. Driving was OK as long as I didn't try to steer or stop.  

Brad was impatient with me, insisting that my screams bothered other club members. His voice is a little too perky for early in the morning and when he scolds, he gets this nasally whine that is VERY annoying. My chest hurt when I got on the treadmill, so Brad put me on the  stair monster. Why the hell would anyone invent a machine to simulate an activity rendered obsolete by elevators? Brad told me it would help me get in shape and enjoy life. He said some other crap too. 


THURSDAY : 

Brad was waiting for me with his vampire-like teeth exposed as his thin, cruel lips were pulled back in a full snarl. I couldn't help being a half an hour late, it took me that long to tie my shoes. 

Brad took me to work out with dumbbells. When he was not looking, I ran and hid in the restroom. He sent some skinny b*t*h to find me. 

Then, as punishment, he put me on the rowing machine -- which I sank. 
  

FRIDAY : 

I hate that Brad more than any human being has ever hated any other human being in the history of the world. 

Brad wanted me to work on my triceps. I don't have any triceps! And if you don't want dents in the floor, don't hand me the damn barbells or anything that weighs more than a sandwich. The treadmill flung me off and I landed on a health and nutrition teacher. 

Why couldn't it have been someone softer, like the drama coach or the choir director? 


SATURDAY : 

Brad left a message on my answering machine in his grating, shrilly voice wondering why I did not show up today. Just hearing him made me want to smash the machine with my planner. However, I lacked the strength to even use the TV remote and ended up catching eleven straight hours of the Weather Channel. 


SUNDAY : 
I'm having the Church van pick me up for services today so I can go and thank GOD that this week is over. I will also pray that next year my daughter (the little sh*t) will choose a gift for me that is fun -- like a root canal or a hysterectomy. I still say if God had wanted me to bend over, he would have sprinkled the floor with diamonds!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

excellent


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i have tears in my eyes reading that!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Today 

Breakfast - shreddies 
Lunch - Fish Pie 
Tea - Toast and soup


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

glad you liked it too  

today  i have had left over chilli form last night and salad for dinner and garlic chicken (m&s - it is low in fat) with new pots and roasted veg!!! 200 steps and 200 sit ups and longer walk tonight with the doggy and i did 4 mile walk on saturday!!!!

hope you are all well will try catch you up on the nutters thread as not spoken to you all in a while

L xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Well today I have had sheddies for breaky, ham/cheese/crackers etc lunch and lamb steak new pots and veg for dinner

Really must get some more excercise   but I have been running around after my mates little un's a few times and will be acting the child again tomorrow as it is the youngest ones 1st birthday party


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

have fun shell, its suprising how much exercise you can get unintentionally!!!! i used to be up and down stairs all day at work and never gave it a thought til i changed jobs and piled the weight on!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I gained loads of weight moving to a desk job from looking after little ones..

Cat x


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey girls It's me gate crashing again 

Cat Thankyou for all my bubbles and you win my award every time 

Cleg Hun hows it going?

I hope the you are all well xxxx

Tanya


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ahhh thanks hunny ..how are you ?


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

what you like 

Tanya im good hun what bout you ?

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

today - chinese buffet for lunch


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Well done jo - Id love 1 right now.


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i didnt enjoy it as much as i usually do thoug   feeling quite sicky and headaches and backache and tired and boobs hurt....   not quite myself lately but spose its all the stress and fatness feeling!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Cat I'm good thanks

Cleg I hope your AF has turned up so you can have your Baseline on Fri


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Mine has .. day 60 something .. getting heavy today so hoping I will be lighter come friday    whats next on your treatment Tanya ..I am a bit dim when it comes to ivf stuff..

Cat x


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

I'll start down regging on the 6th March, for 2 weeks then after my Baseline scan to make sure it is all closed down in there I'll start taking tablets to thicken up my lining for another 2 weeks then if all goes well they will defrost my little ones   How are you doing?

Cleg I'm sorry your AF is getting you down   hope you feel better soon xx

Yum Jo on the Chinese buffet


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Just popped on to say good luck to suskie (youll always be Suskie to me   )


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey Crazy Fi How ya doing


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Im cool, just waiting for this D and C to stop my 60 odd day a/f ...... then see where Im at, but no more clomid......
Really hope it works for you this time hun,   come on the nutters thread sometimes, I miss abusing you you know


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Good luck then Suskie     Fi ..just had funny thought I waited for 64 days for AF and you had AF for that amount of time ..think we cocked things up somewhere !  

Night night x


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

lol Cat most definately


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

new home girls

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=130282.0

xxx


----------

